# animal/pet pics



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I love seeing this stuff and the "makes you feel good" pics aren't specific enough for my tastes so I'm just going to dump a whole lot in here. pls contribute.

todays theme: inter-species relations


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

baby rhinos


----------



## peachypeach (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## jacsonhide (Dec 20, 2014)

Amazing pics the cat and dog's friend ship is wonder full i like them so sweet look like both of them...


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

apologize in advance for going full tumblr on this next one


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Apology accepted. ｡：ﾟ(｡ﾉω＼｡)ﾟ･｡

The gif with the cat and the pig amazed me with how catlike the pig is, or are cats porcine? Piggies always look so happy. I love it. They seem like they are actually happy animals too, not just that their faces are stuck. Wow, I just looked that up and it says they are very sociable and are similar to dogs or cats. I should have known that from Babe, but I thought it was fictionalised.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

cmed said:


> baby rhinos


This is too much :3

"joop joop joop"


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

pigs seem to be very emotive, though i'm probably anthropomorphizing a bit because of those default smiley faces a lot seem to have

never been close with a pig but i'd like to be (no porko) would be so fun to lather up in sunscreen and sun bathe together with some shades, side by side, that would be pretty magical

they really are beautiful animals, its a shame we murder them and stuff

one cool pig










_"damn it feels good to be a gangsta"_


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Yeah, they would make great companions. I love how excited the surfing pig seems.

These are some pigs I met earlier this year.


















































































It's the best how they look up at you and smile like that.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

holy ****

they are so adorable it actually kind of hurts, i guess partially because you know their fate

taking the animal tour amphibious and shelly


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

Guarding the baby chickens









Why am I not allowed to lick the parrot?


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

^shes beautiful

companionship transcends species 
































































_"im scared to move pls call for help"_



















_"tell my family i love them"_


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

Elad said:


>


First time I smiled today.



peachypeach said:


>


One of my favourite animals.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

beautiful creatures that get a bad rap


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

cold blooded or warm blooded, it doesnt matter














































http://www.petsfoto.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/cat-turtle-pet-friends.jpg[img]

[img]http://img0.joyreactor.com/pics/post/auto-dog-turtle-animals-347025.jpeg


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Merry happy Christmas all!


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

we loopy now


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

precious little swimmer


















































clumsy puppies are the best


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

he can say hello with his ears iui


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Fairykins (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Fruitcake said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


Best thing ever.


----------



## avionette (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

i dont necessarily believe in the soul but there is some connection when you look into the eyes of an animal, blinking, looking around just like you, a nice little reminder how precious life is (nh)


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

https://gfycat.com/ArtisticMenacingBlacklab

https://gfycat.com/BriefFemaleBluemorphobutterfly


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

These photos aren't mine.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

mantis are my thing

before you say gross remember these guys cannot hurt you, unless you pass out and one decides to chew your eyeball for a few days

alright on with the beautiful scythers


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Goodnight all.


----------



## Nibs (Jun 28, 2014)

My kitties....the gray is Sammy and white/black is Luli


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

^ Very cute, they look so snuggly.


----------



## luhan_7 (May 11, 2015)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

baby turkey


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

I'll post some of my own photo's 

RY2A4759 by Catherine Read, on Flickr

RY2A4790 by Catherine Read, on Flickr

Northern Curly-tailed Lizard by Catherine Read, on Flickr

RY2A0196 by Catherine Read, on Flickr

RY2A0067 by Catherine Read, on Flickr

RY2A9939 by Catherine Read, on Flickr

RY2A8970 by Catherine Read, on Flickr

RY2A8043 by Catherine Read, on Flickr

RY2A6328 by Catherine Read, on Flickr


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

RY2A60662 by Catherine Read, on Flickr

Asian Leopard Cat by Catherine Read, on Flickr

RY2A5185 by Catherine Read, on Flickr

RY2A5088 by Catherine Read, on Flickr

RY2A5340 by Catherine Read, on Flickr

RY2A5424 by Catherine Read, on Flickr

Wagler's Pit Viper by Catherine Read, on Flickr

IMG_9647 by Catherine Read, on Flickr

IMG_9580 by Catherine Read, on Flickr

IMG_4871.CR2 by Catherine Read, on Flickr


----------



## Virmiculite (Jan 21, 2014)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

super old thread but some of these gems are still functional.
































secretly a talented harp player


















i win.










delightful treat

super sleuth

illegally cute

you mean you're _not_ a surfboard?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Quality bump.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

n_n


















just hold still. i can brush myself, human.


















































helloooo (who are you?)


















close up? this is my best angle


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

cafune said:


> n_n
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

all this for me? you shouldn't have (but really, you should have)
















number one flatmate
















'Hello land dog, I am water dog.'


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

i am animal gifs.









this is the strangest prancing i have ever seen.








































































please insert goodies here, ty


----------



## ApprehensiveAaren24 (Apr 12, 2020)

Here is my Tortoise George eating a Strawberry 🍓


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

That's pretty sweet tortoise/strawberry action. 🙂


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

ApprehensiveAaren24 said:


> Here is my Tortoise George eating a Strawberry &#127827;


awwww iui here's some turtles(?) sharing a flower


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

'Care to tango with the most eligible bachelor in hippo history?' ( ﾟ▽ﾟ)
































































'Highlights from the Smashing Pumpkins concert.' ( ᵒ̴̶̷̥́ ·̫ ᵒ̴̶̷̣̥̀ )


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

let me eat your leg. please?


















































i can't be contamed.
















i've given up, on everything.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Karsten said:


> Quality bump.


Living their best life no doubt :lol


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

This is too cute!


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

The heftiest chonker


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

i'm made of stardust









(curiosity erm.. pecked the cat?)









































(now, that's love)
















ah, the entertainment's here

piglet gets moisturised <3


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

(i might actually be a panda)

































ethereal









the dogcat in its natural habitat

sharing is caring

things to do before you die

shower for ducklings

all the world's my friend

lemme get the peel first


----------

